# RIP Bubbles :(



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

I just got word from the farm that had one of our bucks on lease that my boy died. Not just any buck, our very first buck we ever had. More so the very first GOAT we ever had. 

I contacted them to arrange a time to pick him up after the new year as I wanted to use him to breed Buttons again this spring. He said "I'm sorry Bubbles got really sick awhile back and didn't make it" he died!

How does that happen!? He had only been there since September and was perfectly healthy when we dropped him off! If I had known he fell ill I would've went and got him immediatly! He was barely four years old  

Bubbles taught us a lot about raising goats. We had never owned any such livestock in our lives when we got him. He was so patient with us while we learned the ins and outs of raising goats. He made us laugh with his silly smile and curling lips. He made us frustrated as we learned to trim hooves for the first time (on a juvenile buck with huge horns lol!) he taught us that no matter how many times you try to give a buck a bath, he will always stink to high heaven. Boy did he come to fear that water hose. Lol! 

This is so devastating. I cannot believe it. RIP Bubbles, we will miss you


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I'm so sorry! That's terrible. They should have let you known when he got sick.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh I'm so sorry :hug: IMO , the people who were in charge of him should have notified you immediately when he showed the first signs of not feeling well.
Sometimes things can happen quickly and can take them , but there are also signs things aren't well with them. 
Poor guy , I'm sorry this happened to Bubbles :tear: But do know you had no control over it.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Wait...they didn't tell you he was sick, and then they didn't tell you he had DIED?!?!? :veryangry:

I'm so sorry for your loss, and I'm afraid I would be going after someone over there!! I know it's not about the money, but they owe you BIG TIME!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

CritterCarnival said:


> Wait...they didn't tell you he was sick, and then they didn't tell you he had DIED?!?!? :veryangry:
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss, and I'm afraid I would be going after someone over there!! I know it's not about the money, but they owe you BIG TIME!!


That was my first thoughts too! That is just ridiculous!

I am so sorry for your loss....it's never easy.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

That is just shocking!! What did your lease contract say about illness or death? I haven't leased my bucks out for a couple years but was always pretty adamant that I would be called and make the decision to have a vet or whatnot. I can't believe they didn't call you!!! Sorry for your loss... and not only that - kinda messes up your whole breeding plans!!


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Wow,I would be one unhappy person too!!!did they pay?!?we rented a buck had paid $100 in case anything happened while we owned him!I would ask for your money back and if he bred any of their does,for a goat in return.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I can see everyone's reason for wanting to "talk" to the people who had Bubbles in their care , and i agree , they do owe you . If the both of you can agree upon a value price ( didn't know how to say that , i know he was worth tons to you emotionally ) then you can at least put them out that amount and put it towards whatever you need to. But IMO , they should pay something . 

But in the end , its not going to bring him back  It is just horrendous and very uncaring on their part besides abusive to the animal if they didn't provide medical attention for him.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I would also want to know why you weren't contacted at first sign of illness. I hope they paid you.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Make them pay. If they get away with this they will do it to the next trusting person that comes along. To not notify you that your buck had died- how could they think that was ok?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

First I'm oh so sorry that this happened. Second I don't trust people any more. What did your contract say? Anything about if he died? I would ask to see where the body is, NOT over the phone. Go over and talk with them and bring it up. I can't think of a single person with one brain cell in their head that wouldn't call you as soon as he got sick. Or let's say they woke up and found him dead, it happens but I would be on the phone ASAP to the owner, if anything to see if maybe you had a special place you wanted your buck to be laid to rest. I could be wrong and I don't want to give you false hope but that's what I would be asking. If in fact he did pass then yeah I wouldn't walk away without some money in your hand.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry :hug: I understand things can happen quickly with goats, but even if they didn't realize it was serious until too late, why on Earth would they not have let you know as soon as he died?!? Did they think you were going to forget about him if they didn't say anything? People are bizarre sometimes. 

I agree that you deserve some compensation for your loss, even if it can never replace him. You can file a claim through small claims court, if necessary, but if you can come to an agreement yourselves, then that's usually the best option.


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank you all for your thoughts. It's comforting to be a member of this forum where other people understand. I honestly cannot even speak to them I am so distraught over it. Supposedly they "lost" our contact info so that's why they didn't notify us when he got ill. Who does that and how?! Oh and the news was given to me via text message not even a phone call. 

The farm is several hours south of us so it's not really worth it to drive down there now  he did agree to pay me for him but I don't want it. We are going to suggest he give us one of bubbles' kids instead. Hopefully a baby buckling to replace his papa in the herd. My husband is going to talk to them later and hopefully come to that agreement. 

Ugh! This is so maddening! It is not only heartbreaking but your right, puts a kink in my breeding plans. I will NEVER lease a buck ever again.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I hope it works out with getting a buckling out of him. Make sure that whatever agreement you come to 1) is in writing (you can scan and email back and forth) and 2) has some alternative if they don't have a buckling or if they have a buckling that doesn't survive.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

PygmyMom said:


> Thank you all for your thoughts. It's comforting to be a member of this forum where other people understand. I honestly cannot even speak to them I am so distraught over it. Supposedly they "lost" our contact info so that's why they didn't notify us when he got ill. Who does that and how?! Oh and the news was given to me via text message not even a phone call.
> 
> The farm is several hours south of us so it's not really worth it to drive down there now  he did agree to pay me for him but I don't want it. We are going to suggest he give us one of bubbles' kids instead. Hopefully a baby buckling to replace his papa in the herd. My husband is going to talk to them later and hopefully come to that agreement.
> 
> Ugh! This is so maddening! It is not only heartbreaking but your right, puts a kink in my breeding plans. I will NEVER lease a buck ever again.


Im so sick over this along with you honey ! And i can totally understand you not wanting to talk to them. But you do deserve compensation , and a buckling IMO. The careless way they handled this , thats the least they can do for you. :wall bang: They said they "lost" the lease and thats why they didn't notify you ! And they texted you about his passing ? :veryangry:
If they were able to text you they would've been able to call you&#8230;..
You need to talk this over with your husband before he talks with them . Get the facts straight so this way he can go "armed". I seriously feel sorry for the animals they have in their care .


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

BTW , what state are you in ?


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

We are in MN. They had a very nice farm property when we went there. A lovely clean area with a barn and pasture and trees and lots of toys for goats to jump and play on. They had about 7-8 doe's that all looked healthy and happy as well as some nice looking cattle, poultry and a gorgeous farm dog. We felt very comfortable leaving our boy in their care. That's part of why this is just so unfathomable. 

I think your right, my husband will be home soon and we will talk about it, sleep on it (as best we can) and address it more clearly tomorrow. Tonight we mourn. I want to know what happened, what illness took his life, what was done to treat it, was he in pain or suffering? So many questions. I feel like I failed him so miserably.  

Thank you for all of the support. It Warms my heart and is very comforting.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

You didn't fail him at all :hug: I hope you get some answers to your questions.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You did not fail him honey ( hugs ). 
The people that took responsibility for him when leasing him failed him and you.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh Im so sorry....


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I can't help but wonder if they sold him and made a profit. People can be so scummy.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

eqstrnathlete said:


> I can't help but wonder if they sold him and made a profit. People can be so scummy.


That's kinda what went threw my mind as well and was trying to suggest with the seeing the body. People are scummy and I no longer give my trust freely any more

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Not trying to hold out false hope, but it is also possible that they just don't want to send him back and only said that he was dead. If they ere leasing him, it would save them money as well. Unfortunately, goats do seem to die quickly sometimes, so I know that this theory is unlikely. An unannounced visit might be in order.


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Hmm. Can they prove his death? Are you sure they're telling the truth? I'd want to go up and check and talk it out in person (I mean, sounds pretty suspicious to me- maybe they sold him or something..?) I'm sorry though x


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Even when I had a horse from a rescue I had to provide proof of death to the rescue from my veterinarian.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

I would be very suspicious of anyone who did not notify you when the buck initially got sick and then didn't notify you when he died. Lost your contact info? Lame. They could have found a way to contact you if they wanted to.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I think this has made me confirm to myself that I will do driveway breedings only with my bucks....so sad for you :hug: How hard it must be to have all the questions and no solid answers 

I would take the time to go there.Really I would. I'd have to see for myself that he wasn't there and see the look on their faces when you ask your questions.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

SOunds fishy that they didn't tell you anything... I would ask for a refund for the cost of your buck and then some .....they should of told you!! Thats just WRONG! I am sooo sorry for your loss...make sure you see the body so you can confirm he is dead. They may be lying so they can keep him.. I've had that happen!


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

IvyMayPygmyGoats said:


> Hmm. Can they prove his death? Are you sure they're telling the truth? I'd want to go up and check and talk it out in person (I mean, sounds pretty suspicious to me- maybe they sold him or something..?) I'm sorry though x


AGREED!show up without them knowing,they could hide him if he's alive and if he's truly gone,they'll have NOTHING to hide.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hannah21 said:


> AGREED!show up without them knowing,they could hide him if he's alive and if he's truly gone,they'll have NOTHING to hide.


That's what I'm saying!!! 
And I agree nygoatmom, no way is anyone getting my buck, and actually I don't want to be responsible for someone's does I when asked I simply say no but your more then welcome to buy his offspring. If they are pulling something or not this is something for people to think about.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

How long was he sick until he "died" can they prove that they brought him to a vet . If everything was nice and clean at their house then he could not have just dropped dead. They might have scammed you. I'd ask to see his body cause he would not just drop dead. I don't want to give you false hope but the same thing happened to my friend and a year later they found the add for their buck on craigslist.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

goatygirl said:


> How long was he sick until he "died" can they prove that they brought him to a vet . If everything was nice and clean at their house then he could not have just dropped dead. They might have scammed you. I'd ask to see his body cause he would not just drop dead. I don't want to give you false hope but the same thing happened to my friend and a year later they found the add for their buck on craigslist.


I agree. One doesn't want to think that people would do that, but there are some out there who would. Several people now have mentioned that a buck was reported dead when it wasn't. In your case, it sounds like it would be easy to pull something off like that because you are not nearby to easily check.

And even though they offered you a kid, you will have no idea how nice it will turn out and a kid is unproven as a stud. Not to mention, there is also the time and kids from your buck that you will have lost by not having him back when you needed him. Giving you a kid is not equal compensation unless that kid is something super extraordinary. It's not all dollars and cents either. That buck was special to you. It's a very difficult and awkward situation no matter what really happened. Good luck.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

I know around here leasing an animal and then saying it died is the easiest way to get nce animals. It happened to the college up the street. Could you get your husband to go and check the body. I don't want to give you false hope but i think even if you can just confirm that he actually did die might be better for you and him. 
But you still have no idea how he "died" if he did die. what did he die from? Is it something that is on your property if it is something in your herd then you should probably want to know what it is so you can get rid of it.


----------

